# DIY cage flooring



## mnyablonski2796 (Jan 28, 2017)

I am starting to plan and get ready for getting rabbits in the future. I am looking at cages and decided on a DIY cage as being the best for the size/price. I will either be using an x-pen or cubes but I am getting stuck on the flooring. Should I use chloroplast, wood with tile on top, just a wooden bottom? I have had rabbits in the past but have never built a cage before. Any advice on DIY cages would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 29, 2017)

I don't suggest coroplast because it is very slippery for bunny paws. If you use wood, then it could be topped with either rolled linoleum or vinyl stick tiles. (Plain wood would absorb urine odor. ) There are some newer types of rolled lino that are not only textured but actually gritty. Those types would not be slippery. 

Carpet can also work once bunny is litter trained and if bunny doesn't chew and ingest carpet. I usually had carpet in my past cages. 

I'd also suggest having multiple flooring options in a cage so bunny always has a choice. This can also help prevent sore hocks. 

There are a number of flooring options I have listed out on my website* here* if you'd like to get more options.


----------



## mnyablonski2796 (Jan 29, 2017)

I was planning on making at least 2 levels. It will be more of a cage to use when I am at work or sleeping. I think I will go with the tile on the wood but I will add different things for them to lay on fleece, mats, hides, ect. I might not need the cage very long depending on the rabbits I decide are best for my family. One of the pairs I have been told are very good about being on carpet and don't pull and rip at it. If that is the case I would be comfortable letting them free roam and just have more of a pen then a cage. The other group is a trio that I don't know how they react to carpet and might need more of a cage environment when I cant be watching them


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 29, 2017)

Here's a NIC cage I had made awhile back. I used rolled linoleum on the main level and then carpet on the upper levels.

Since the lino was just going on the main level, I didn't even bother with wood. I just put the lino on the carpet and put the cage on top (making sure edges of lino were not accessible from inside the cage.)


----------

